# S2 Group MMS Rom Noob Help



## rizjuan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

So I have the US AT&T Galaxy S2 (not Sky Rocket). I switched over from iPhone. I loved the phone but it was lacking in some aspects. I updated to ICS and everything went to to complete shit. Battery life is terrible and half incoming texts have "download failures". I don't want to give up on Android, so I think it's finally time to root this bad boy. I've been doing some research and I'm a little confused at all the roms out there. I have CM9 on my HP Touchpad and I like that so far. Is that a good option for my S2? Also I've read that there are some roms that have iPhone like group MMS built in. CM10 nightlies or something about a 'paranoid android'. I'm a little skeptical to put a nightly on there as I don't think I will have time to keep up with updates. Can anyone recommend a good rom/package for the S2 with built in group texting that is relatively stable?

TL;DR- What is the best rom for my S2 that will have built in iPhone like group MMS? Thanks!

P.S. Right now I use handcent/GO SMS to group text and they are pretty terrible. They get super buggy and freeze up completely if people are actively responding.


----------



## rizjuan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmm I've narrowed it down to AOKP or CM10. Any input on whether they support group MMS out the gate or will I have to enable it via a hack?

Edit: Nevermind. I have no idea what I'm doing. There seem to be different builds of AOKP? Can anyone recommend one that's stable and has Group MMS threading. I'm thinking Task's latest version should do the trick, but not sure.


----------



## rizjuan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

So it looks like that feature was added to the 4.2 AOSP. But hte latest version of AOKP is based on 4.1.2. But people have cherry picked the group mms feature and added it to the AOKP. I still don't get whether it's something that I can add with an apk or need a custom rom with it specifically enabled.


----------

